# A few hours to kill...



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I did a re-grading job in my back yard the other day (hence no grass in the back ground), and had a few hours to kill before work that night.

What better way to waste time than a Viaje Stuffed Turkey and smoking some steak/chicken/shrimp kabobs on the grill!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Yummy
Love me some Viaje


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

never heard of the stuffed turkey, but awesome.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Tasty looking smoke!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

nice. nothing like enjoying a great smoke while grilling


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

The Stuffed Turkey is a great cigar. Colour me Jealous.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

DELICIOUS :hungry:


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

android said:


> never heard of the stuffed turkey, but awesome.


It was the 2011 release of Viaje's White label project for Thanksgiving, amazing cigar!



DarrelMorris said:


> nice. nothing like enjoying a great smoke while grilling


That has to be one of my all time favorite times to smoke, is while grilling. Something about charcoal smoke, and cigar smoke mixed together, can just erase all your cares in the world!



Kampaigner said:


> The Stuffed Turkey is a great cigar. Colour me Jealous.


Is this your jealous face :mad2:????


----------

